# Password reset issue



## buchman (Feb 2, 2013)

Morning, I am having an issue with my account where if I log onto the site from a mobile device it resets my password.

From this point forward I can't log in until I reset my password on my desktop, logging in from a mobile will reset it again.

Help!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

@Lorian


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

buchman said:


> Morning, I am having an issue with my account where if I log onto the site from a mobile device it resets my password.
> 
> From this point forward I can't log in until I reset my password on my desktop, logging in from a mobile will reset it again.
> 
> Help!


 Does the same thing happen if you use a different browser on the mobile device?


----------



## buchman (Feb 2, 2013)

Oddly enough it works fine with Firefox mobile. I just get the problem logging in from chrome on Android.

Ill see if there is some configuration setting I have screwing it up. Already cleared the cookies for the site, but will have a deeper look, couldn't find anything obvious in the invision forums that might help.

Cheers


----------

